# Where do you get your supplies from?



## thenegativeone (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been smoking with wood chips up until now but I want to try wood chunks as people seem to prefer using them. (Although I have just picked up 2 more bags of chips that I spotted cheap in TK Maxx).

With that in mind where do you get your smoking supplies? Wood, charcoal e.t.c. I know there are 101 places from Amazon to eBay, but where's the best?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello.  I use chips but maybe I a strange.  Gonna try some pellets for cold smoking.  I think many of us have their favourite.  Smokewood has a smoking wood business.  I like the heat beads as a heat source.  Wade suggested them to me.  They cost more but last longer  with no after taste.  I am sure you will get many suggestions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dobbies garden centers sell a lot of wood and other bits


----------



## wade (May 1, 2015)

I usually smoke with wood pellets rather than chunks which I get from "The American BBQ Company" from Hemel Hempstead. They are genuine American hardwood pellets without any filler. My Heat Bead briquettes I usually get online from "Wow BBQ". 

I have enough oak chunks to keep me going for years so I don't buy any - however Smokewood on here sells a good selection of wood chips (SmokewoodShack.com) and could be a good place to try. I think Danny also has an online chip supplier that he uses and he will be able to give you more details.


----------



## thenegativeone (May 1, 2015)

Cheers for the help and advice guys :) much appreciated


----------

